# Anybody been down to the Landcut?



## hayduke (Jan 6, 2010)

Trying to find out how my cabin did. Down at marker 31 inside the cut. Any boat Ramps open? Would like to head down this week?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

Baffin is, but I saw a photo of the water extremely low at the ramp! Like the water was sucked out!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enielsen (Dec 27, 2004)

Baffin is good. All the water was back Saturday. It sucked out Friday afternoon. Pretty crazy looking.


----------



## enielsen (Dec 27, 2004)

Pictures of Baffin Friday afternoon. I left and went into Kingsville so I did not get to witness. We may have gotten a couple of inches of rain at best. Thank god we were spared.


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

That's wild. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PecanGuy (Aug 14, 2017)

Would sure like to hear about our place also. Our cabin is at the mouth of Baffin across from the Badlands. East side of the ICW. Grey cabin with a single tall palm tree in front of it. Friends that have cabins in the Land Cut (9 mile hole main entrance) got an eye witness report Sunday that said no visible damage to any of the cabins.


----------



## hayduke (Jan 6, 2010)

That's good to hear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

I haven't been down there, I live a quarter mile from ICW and Packery channel intersection but, given the distance from me to Port A and Rockport and the differences in damage, I got to believe everything from Baffin south should be ok ... it was, after all on the 'clean' side of the storm ...

.


----------



## BaffinCaptain2 (Aug 5, 2017)

hayduke said:


> Trying to find out how my cabin did. Down at marker 31 inside the cut. Any boat Ramps open? Would like to head down this week??
> 
> Went out from Kaufer Hubert launch yesterday in Baffin and ran out to the land cut and all the way to darn near port Mansfield. I saw zero damage aside from a cleaning station that fell over in a cut between markers 30 to 32. Aside from that everything looked normal. Water/ Tide was way up, nothing floating around to be cautious of either. So I'm assuming that's good news for everyone down there.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So I think y'all should be good to go.


----------



## BaffinCaptain2 (Aug 5, 2017)

BaffinCaptain2 said:


> hayduke said:
> 
> 
> > Trying to find out how my cabin did. Down at marker 31 inside the cut. Any boat Ramps open? Would like to head down this week??
> ...


Trying to find out how my cabin did. Down at marker 31 inside the cut. Any boat Ramps open? Would like to head down this week??

Went out from Kaufer Hubert launch yesterday in Baffin and ran out to the land cut and all the way to darn near port Mansfield. I saw zero damage aside from a cleaning station that fell over in a cut between markers 30 to 32. Aside from that everything looked normal. Water/ Tide was way up, nothing floating around to be cautious of either. So I'm assuming that's good news for everyone down there.


----------



## Texas Outfitter (May 5, 2008)

That's good to hear!


----------



## Capt Justin (Sep 20, 2014)

I went down to check my cabins on the 28th. It looked like most of the damage is from Bird Island to the north. There is one floater in the Meadows that broke loose and is now on PINS.


----------



## TheKodiak (Oct 20, 2017)

Do you have to buy property to build a cabin out there? I've always wondered about that.


----------



## yfarm (Aug 19, 2016)

I understood that the cabins built along the ICW were on leases from the Tx GLO.


----------



## Gulfgoose (Sep 25, 2017)

TheKodiak said:


> Do you have to buy property to build a cabin out there? I've always wondered about that.


It's through a permit process with GLO. Notice on all permanent cabins it will have PC-##### or whatever on the front. They haven't issued any new permits in a while though. You have to buy a permit or a portion of one from a current holder. Good luck though because they ain't cheap and don't come up very often.


----------



## yfarm (Aug 19, 2016)

The last permit auction had one permit available and went for 48,000, in 2015 if I recall correctly.


----------



## lagunaredz (Oct 29, 2016)

hayduke said:


> Trying to find out how my cabin did. Down at marker 31 inside the cut. Any boat Ramps open? Would like to head down this week??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


everything 10 minutes and beyond south of corpus is fine.


----------

